# Grocery Store Food



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

If you were ever in a pinch and needed to get some grocery store food for your pet to carry them over until you could get their "good" food. What would you get/recommend?

I had to get some for Macie yesterday and boy I was cringing while reading the labels. I felt so bad for having to not be able buy her Ultra. So I settled for a small bag of Purina One L/R. She looked at me like do I eat this?? LOL but she did eat it.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I would buy chicken and boil it


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

MandyMc65 said:


> I would buy chicken and boil it


 do u put anything in it any seasonings ? 

if i cook chicken for the fam can dolce have some even if it has some seasonings?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I would never but grocery store food under any circumstances. I have been caught w/o food before, and as Mandy says you can make something wholesome and fresh to carry you over until you can get your regualr brand. I have cooked fish or chicken, brown rice and fresh veggies. They love it.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

uniquelovdolce said:


> do u put anything in it any seasonings ?
> 
> if i cook chicken for the fam can dolce have some even if it has some seasonings?


I wouldn't give the pups stuff with seasoning. There are some that are probably fine, but I'd rather be safe than sorry, so I just leave out the seasonings. 

I will also add some veggies, but not the rice. My dogs just don't do well with rice.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

MandyMc65 said:


> I wouldn't give the pups stuff with seasoning. There are some that are probably fine, but I'd rather be safe than sorry, so I just leave out the seasonings.
> 
> I will also add some veggies, but not the rice. My dogs just don't do well with rice.


thats what i figured , so i just boil n serve , what kinda veggies?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

If i had to buy a grocery brand, i would probably buy Purina since it's similar (if not the same) as Proplan. not an ideal situation but i would probably do in a pinch.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

uniquelovdolce said:


> thats what i figured , so i just boil n serve , what kinda veggies?


I boil, let it cool then shred it or cut it up into pieces. I also use it for treats. 

My dogs love green beans & carrots.

This would only be a temporary thing since it does not contain all of the vitamins, nutrients, etc... that they need.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

so i can supplement their food with these , this is good . my dolce loves food period.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter loves gluten free pasta with carrots and peas - I think he wishes we would run out of "his food" more often. 

He also loved mashed potatos with confetti (summer squash, peas, carrots, green beans, and broccoli mashed into it. (I don't really like veggie so this is how I typically eat mine at least once a week) with sirloin.

Recently he had grain-fed free range turkey dogs with the casing peeled off and he LOVED those!

I find that its really easy to improvise for a meal or two if you need to (we also did homecook for several months) which I would rather do than purchase grocery store food. 

The one time we bought grocery store food because we were traveling and forgot his container of food we bought wellness (which he refused to eat) so we stopped at another store and just bought one container of Caesar's. It was the only one that came in a single serving....Hunter ate people food the rest of our trip (which was only 2 days).


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I would cook my dog whatever meat and veg I had on hand in the fridge over grocery store dog food.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Yes!B)


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I would cook my dog whatever meat and veg I had on hand in the fridge over grocery store dog food.


Me too.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I would buy dark meat chicken, brown rice, sweet potatos, a green vegetable, and yogurt. I cannot think of ANY grocery store brand dog food I would buy.:huh:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Despite what we have been led to believe, carefully chosen and prepared human food is fine for dogs.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I would buy the Purina One -Salmon and Rice ( its marked for sensitive systems) 

But an option might be to get some chicken and vegies.

I now keep frozen chicken breasts strips in a resealable bag for treeats. I think the bag is cheaper than a similar sized dog treat bags and the sweet potatoe treats and some other dog treats made way too much messy faces. When you have 4 it has to be a neat treat and neat food.

They love the chicken strip pieces more than any store bought treat or ANY dry kibble. We use it for snacks. Jilli gets so excited she acts like she is a starved Somolian, she jumps higher than a Jack Russel Terrier on steroids!...I will have to take a video I have never seen a more food driven dog- for people food that is! 

I avoid running out of dog food by keeping a bag ahead or a small reserve bag storing it in my laundry room. The large bag lasts me a long time, even with 5 dogs. They eat Artemis Fresh Mix Small bite Puppy


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Every grocery store brand has"meat by-products". I would have to agree with the others. Chicken, veggies and plain rice is a safer choice.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg i gave dolce some chicken yesterday , i made chicken cutlets for kid so i took some out n boiled it seperately for him , wow what a happy dog ,he loved it !!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh gosh just had to share this.........I went to the grocery store 3 days ago and they had a huge display of "Beneful" dog food. I'm thinking who is going to buy this stuff. Well today (3 days later) they barely had any "Benefull " left. The entire display was practically sold out. I cannot believe people actually give this to their dog every single day.


----------

